# It was only a matter of time



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe we all have heard of the term ambulance chaser, well I guess we now have a new term ""table saw chaser".": http://www.attorneyone.com/accidents/table-saw-accidents/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=TableSaw&utm_content=TableSaw-Tools-US-M-D I don't mean any disrespect to anyone who has been hurt operating a table saw but I think most would admit the accident could have been prevented with proper safety practices. I removed the guard and cut my fingers off it has to be the manufactures fault I obviously hold no responsibility for this accident. I may be wrong but this just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Heh, heh, heh…...

Hitler had the right idea….... hang the lawyers.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

Totally agree with you. This has become a bad habit to go straight to the lawyer for anything.
Microwaves makers had to add a warning about putting live animals in the machine as someone tried to dry its dog in a microwave once and won a lawsuit. In a microwave where the person was cooking meat!
Some people sue because the coffee is hot!
Etc… etc…
When you use a power tool, being careful, read security manuals, take classes should be your first impulse! But if you cur yourself because you do not know how to use a tool, maybe you are a bit responsible. If it is a defect of the machine, that is another story.
I loved that website, shame they stopped…
http://www.stellaawards.com/


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

The useless city I now live in has an ambulance chasing lawyer for a mayor.
I agree with Dallas. 
Hitler had the right idea, hang the lawyers.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Always heard "first we kill all the lawyers" was a Shakespear quote

Cade:
I thank you, good people-there shall be no money; all shall eat
and drink on my score, and I will apparel them all in one livery,
that they may agree like brothers, and worship me their lord.

Dick:
The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers.

Cade:
Nay, that I mean to do.
Dick the butcher, a character no one remembers, utters one of the few memorable lines from the entire three-part Henry the Sixth cycle
----------

Henry The Sixth, Part 2 Act 4, scene 2, 71-78

Still a solid idea!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I dislike lawyers who are ambulance chasers. I think the way the Ryobi lawsuit was handled was a real miscarriage of justice and logic.

However saying, "Hitler had the right idea, hang the lawyers" is way over the top.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hitler stole it from der Bard. It was a precept in Pogromme Kristallnacht, (I think, I can't find the direct quote).
This is part of the greater context, taken from Howard Nations treatise: In twentieth century Europe, Adolf Hitler, the quintessential despot, asserted "I shall not rest until every German sees that it is a shameful thing to be a lawyer."


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In the Coen Bros. " True Grit ", the girl, Mattie was always threatening people with a lawsuit. I thought this was a Coen comment on our times but the movie dialogue follows the book very closely, written in the 1970's.

Rooster Cogburn.. " We had a good court here ( Ft. Smith, Ark. ) till the lawyers moved in. They said the rat catchers were being mean to the rats! "

Smith's reel also Ft. Smith reel. Bob Wills was mostly Western Swing but slipped in the odd old time tune.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Redoak, why is it over the top, may I ask?
The ambulance chasers and shysters and crooked tax and financial and political lawyers have done more to ruin tort law and the smooth working of the judicial system than any other single cause I cn think of.

(Don't get me wrong, I have a few friends who are lawyers and a couple more who are attorneys. - Nice people, but I wouldn't want my sister to marry one, as I often tell them).


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't mind slamming the lawyers as some of them have it coming. I just think the Hitler comment was over the top.


----------



## dave_oh (Aug 24, 2009)

I got the same email and deleted it.

Like any profession there are good ones and bad ones. The good ones can be lifesavers. The bad ones just make everything we buy more expensive.

What I CAN'T imagine in these times is someone having an accident that they thought was caused by the negligence of an equipment manufacturer and NOT taking action against that manufacturer through a conversation, settlement, arbitration, or a lawsuit.

So why, then, does any law firm feel the need to advertise? I'd bet its for the sole purpose of finding members of a "class" so it can file a class action against manufacturers.

It might be nice if they'd do to these lawyers what the did to big tobacco…don't let 'em advertise at all - at least the type of advertising targeted at individuals about a specific issue (like this email) with the (apparent) intent of creating a class action.

p.s. I certainly wouldn't recommending killing anybody. It'd be way more fun to just make the crooked ones earn a legitimate living like the rest of us.

...OK, rant over. Time to get back to woodworking


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh… I want to rant… but… I… must…. restrain….. myself…..


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It does seem like another opportunity to rant, I know several lawyers and the bad are giving the good ones bad names, same with many cops I know. The whole table saw technology thing has been debated to death, and it seems there is no middle ground. There are those who feel everyone should be accountable for their own actions and try to behave in a responsible manner and there are those who think they're right!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't buy a sawstop for a few reasons. First is obviously price. Not that I don't care about safety, but I have to buy a lot of tools and can't spend it all on one.

Second, I am not perfect, but I am comfortable with working with the table saw. If I get injured ,I understand that it is my fault for not following the proper protocol operating the saw.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I was raised to believe that professionals (doctors, dentists, attorneys, and veterinarians) did not advertise. It used to be unethical for professionals to advertise and the state boards would prohibit it. Then the Federal Trade Commission got involved…........

Rant over


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

This ad actually showed up on my Facebook page, yes I'm guilty of having one of those. I think because I follow of few woodworking folks on F.B. 
If there were neglect on the part of the manufacturer I would have no problem with a lawsuit, but they mention the Ryobi case and that tells me exactly what they are up to. I have mixed feelings about the Sawstop co. They were one of the driving forces behind this lawsuit.
On one hand they make a great product that saves who knows how many people from accidents but they also hold a monopoly on the technology. How can you blame a company for not having technology that they can't use unless they pay their competitor ransom to put on their saws. If the first auto company that placed the air bag in cars could name its price to all its competitors how many more deaths would there have been because of the resistance to pay whatever was asked for the technology.
Sawstop invented the technology, they have the patent, you should pay to use their patent. Should you still have to pay for not using it? With this type of logic they should also sue the contractor for not purchasing a Sawstop table saw for their workers. 
When I wrecked my truck when the roads were covered with snow of few years back I should have sued Chevrolet for not equipping ALL their vehicles with all wheel drive technology that was available at the time.
I sorry for poking a stick at a hornets nest with this post but It just rubbed me the wrong way and don't anybody go killing any Lawyers


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

I ate too much when I was younger and got fat so maybe I should have sued mcdonalds instead of losing the weight but then I could have sued dunkin donuts, carvel, pizza hut , reeses,, damn I could have been my own class action conglomerate. its the same in buffalo ny where here lawyers advertise if you fall on someones sidewalk because the didn't shovel enough snow off he will sue them…get a life


----------

